# Barista Brew - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (17/4/18)

*Barista Brew – Salted Caramel Macchiato*

Flavour Description: "the perfect wake and vape, blending a premium roasted coffee intermixing with drizzled of salted caramel for a delicious combination.”

VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W and 40W

My comment: WOW! This is absolutely divine! It’s a light coffee and the sweetness factor is perfect: sweet, but not overly sweet. As a first-vape-of-the-day, I vaped it at 40W for a stronger coffee flavour. For during the day I preferred 30W, which brought the caramel to the fore.

Would I buy this juice again: Without hesitation!

Thank you so much for telling me about this one @daniel craig!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/4/18)

Where'd you pick it up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (17/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where'd you pick it up?



https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/barista-brew-co-salted-caramel-macchiato

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (17/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Where'd you pick it up?


The guys at Drip Society @Cruzz_33 have it as well. I think they also have a few of Barista Brew Co's newer stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

daniel craig said:


> The guys at Drip Society @Cruzz_33 have it as well. I think they also have a few of Barista Brew Co's newer stuff.



@daniel craig Just had a look at their website. They have only the Salted Caramel Macchiato (sold out) and Cinnamon Glazed Blueberry Scone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/5/18)

*Barista Brew - S'mores Mocha Breeze*

Local/International: International

Purchased from: Drip Society ZA @Cruzz_33
Price: R360 / 60ml

Flavour Description:
"Golden graham crackers, melted chocolate and marshmallows, blended with your favorite iced mocha coffee"

VG/PG: 80/20
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico Resin with Melo 3 Mini
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watts: 30W


My comment:
If the flavour description isn’t enough to make you drool, I don’t know what is! This juice is a super-drool! The mocha flavour is absolutely delicious; but – to me it tastes more like a dessert juice. I prefer something with a stronger coffee flavour as my first-vape-of-the-day, but to vape during the day … what a pleasure!

I’m really impressed with Barista Brew. I’ve tried their Salted Caramel Macchiato and now this one and I love them both!

Would I buy this juice again: Without hesitation!

EDIT: None - finger error!

Many thanks @daniel craig for telling me about this delectable treat!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Thanks for the review and insights @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------

